

The Ultimate Toolbox for the Remote Team: 15 Tools You Can’t Live Without - getdavidhiggins
http://blog.sqwiggle.com/15-tools-you-cant-live-without-as-a-remote-team/

======
AlbertoCG
I wonder why they didn't add Slack to the stack.

